# Pasadena rides



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I will be visiting the area and don't know my way around, here is what I know.. I am staying near Colorado Blvd on a weekday, would like to do 2 rides, one that is about 70-100 miles and possibly, a half day 30-50 miler the next day.

I am thinking Mt Baldy or Angeles Crest Rd is something I should ride to, not sure how safe that is (traffic, shoulder width.. security / safety riding near rose bowl?)

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't ridden near the Rose Bowl and don't often ride out east (live on the west side of LA), so this may not be worth much. But Foothill has worked well for me getting to/from Angeles Crest and Mt. Baldy, and it has a pretty wide shoulder. I can't imagine security would ever be an issue in that area, but I don't speak from experience. Both are nice rides and you'll see lots of fellow cyclists, but I think Baldy (especially going up Glendora Mountain Road) is prettier and generally nicer. Bring plenty of water if it's hot because there aren't many places to fill up once you're in the mountains.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here's an alternate route for getting from the Rose Bowl to Angeles Crest. Mostly all residential with minimal traffic. There is water at the Clear Creek junction about 10 miles up the climb, then again at "Red Box" at the intersection of the road up to the Mt Wilson observatory, which is another 5 miles from that point and pretty scenic. The Cosmic Cafe is also open at the end of the road at Mt Wilson / observatory. Enjoy!

Rose Bowl to ACH - Google Maps

for a longer ride, just keep climbing!


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> here's an alternate route for getting from the Rose Bowl to Angeles Crest. Mostly all residential with minimal traffic. There is water at the Clear Creek junction about 10 miles up the climb, then again at "Red Box" at the intersection of the road up to the Mt Wilson observatory, which is another 5 miles from that point and pretty scenic. The Cosmic Cafe is also open at the end of the road at Mt Wilson / observatory. Enjoy!
> 
> Rose Bowl to ACH - Google Maps
> 
> for a longer ride, just keep climbing!


Great route ^^^ and lots of fun.

ACH is a good road to ride on the weekendays, the higher you go the less traffic you will find.

From the start of Angeles Crest you can ride to Newcombs Ranch for lunch/breakfast. To and from is 53 miles with about 6K ft of gain. If you want to do 100 mile ride you can keep riding on ACH, past Newcombs Ranch to a place called Dawson Saddle (elevation for that spot is just shy of 8K ft).

Or you can also do Angeles Crest and Hwy 39 (a loop):

http://app.strava.com/activities/55927121

Check out this blog for great info with loads of pictures about rides in the area:

Tough Ascent « Cycling uphill. For fun.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, 

I am trying to see how to return to town, can you tell me at the junction of 2 and 39 there is a gate here, get back down to crystal springs road, what is the road like there? Is it safe to descend?

On the way to dawson saddle I read the road gets more and more rough or broken. all in all everything is sort of paved?
What is the temperature "up there"?

now I am quite interested in doing a big climb up to dawson saddle


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here is a route slip from a recent 100 mile ride that did what you're describing, but in the opposite direction. Just start from the "Colorado/Foothill" parts and ride whichever way suits you. Up the 39 to the gate, and then across to the 2. The road between the gates is rideable, just lots of rocks and debris. You shouldn't be afraid of "adventure riding"  10,000' climbing.

you could also stop at Newcomb's Ranch lodge for food & water on the way up/down.


View attachment 281868


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

PoorCyclist said:


> Thanks for your replies,
> 
> I am trying to see how to return to town, can you tell me at the junction of 2 and 39 there is a gate here, get back down to crystal springs road, what is the road like there? Is it safe to descend?
> 
> ...


Either clock-wise or counter-clockwise (as hollywood provided) is great. If you do CC loop you might aswell climb 2 more miles or so to Crystal Lake Cafe for water/food < great burgers btw.

As hollywood also mentioned, between the gates the road is rocky but passable, all of it paved. Everywhere else the road should be a joy to ride upon.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I did the Angeles Crest to Dawson Saddle. There was almost no cars the higher I go and it was a little eery. I actually hoped to see more people incase my bike has a problem.

It was super epic though. I was surprised to find no water pass the redbox anywhere, my 2 bottles had almost run down by the time I am coming back down and I was conserving a bit. (60 mi out and back from redbox) Luckily I was able to find some tourists and begged them for some water. I decided not to go to crystal lakes because I don't know the closed road and I was so low on water. I stopped at the bar at newcomb instead and back track all the way to pasadena.

I did have a mechanical, the spring on the front brake snapped. But I actually enjoyed the descent, not too technical and luckily the whole ride seemed to be reverse traffic. e.g. it wouldn't be pleasant to climb angeles crest at 4pm, but I did see some doing so.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the report PoorCyclist, glad you made it out there and ejoyed the ride.


----------

